# Invert Sugar



## Ducatiboy stu (18/2/08)

Thuogh this might help clear a few things up 

Yes it has been stolen straight from Wikipedia


_Inverted sugar syrup is sucrose-based syrup treated with the glycoside hydrolase enzyme invertase or an acid, which splits each sucrose disaccharide molecule into one glucose monomer and one fructose monomer molecule. Although widely cited as being sweeter than sucrose, studies show that invert sugar has 85% the sweetness of an equivalently concentrated sucrose solution.[1] Invert sugar's glucose is substantially more hygroscopic than sucrose, so it lends longer lasting moistness to products than when sucrose is used alone. It is likewise less prone to crystallization and valued especially by bakers, who refer to inverted sugar syrup as trimoline or invert syrup.

*Honey* is composed chiefly of invert syrup, which affords it its remarkable ability to remain liquid for long periods of time. The process of making jam produces invert sugar by the action of the fruit's acid and extended heating.

*Golden syrup* is approximately 56% invert syrup and the remainder sucrose.

*Fondant filling *for chocolates is unique in that the conversion enzyme is added but not activated before the filling is enrobed with chocolate. The very viscous (and thus formable) filling then becomes less viscous with time, giving the creamy consistency desired.

*The chemical reaction:
*
C12H22O11 (sucrose) + H2O (water) = C6H12O6 (glucose) + C6H12O6 (fructose)

An acid or enzyme enables, but is not consumed in, the reaction. The rate of the reaction depends on temperature and concentration of the reactants, with more concentrated solutions requiring more time to achieve a given conversion at a finite temperature. Elevated temperature speeds the conversion for acid type reactions, but does not for enzymatic conversion above the temperature of maximum activation. (This paradoxical aspect of enzymatic conversion allows the fondant to be strongly heated, softening the fondant for forming. Upon cooling, it hardens. Only after being coated with chocolate are the candies raised in temperature to the enzyme activation point. The invert sugar is produced in-situ.)

Inverted sugar syrup can be easily made by adding roughly one gram of citric acid or ascorbic acid, per kilogram of sugar. Cream of tartar (one gram per kilogram) or fresh lemon juice (10 milliliters per kilogram) may also be used. The mixture is boiled for 20 minutes, and will convert enough of the sucrose to effectively prevent crystallization, without giving a noticeably sour taste. Invert sugar syrup may also be produced without the use of acids or enzymes by thermal means alone: two parts granulated sucrose and one part water simmered for five to seven minutes will convert a modest portion to invert sugar.

All invert syrups are created by hydrolysing sucrose to glucose (dextrose) and fructose by heating a sucrose solution, then relying either on time alone, or time and the catalysis reaction of an acid or enzymes to speed the reaction. Commercially prepared acid catalyzed solutions are neutralised when the desired level of inversion is reached.

Invert sugar has a lower water activity than that of sucrose, so provides more powerful preserving qualities (shelf life) to products that utilize it.

The shelf life of partial inverts is approximately six months, depending on storage and climatic conditions. Crystalized invert sugar solutions may be restored to their liquid state by gently heating for 15 minutes.

Fully inverted sugar contains 95% invert to 5% sucrose. This is used in bakery products requiring retained moisture.

All constituent sugars (sucrose, glucose and fructose) support fermentation, so invert sugar solutions may be fermented as readily as sucrose solutions._


----------



## Ross (18/2/08)

> Inverted sugar syrup can be easily made by adding roughly one gram of citric acid or ascorbic acid, per kilogram of sugar.



According to Wes, this is myth - & even adding 5gms of citric will only convert 10%. :unsure: Now who to believe....


Cheers Ross


----------



## Stuster (18/2/08)

But everything on wikipedia is right, isn't it? :huh:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/2/08)

Well...I do a lot of work at the only sugar refinery in NSW...

Next time I am there, I will ask the chemist....they should know...


----------



## Stuster (18/2/08)

That'd be great, Stu.


----------



## tangent (18/2/08)

> Invert sugar syrup may also be produced without the use of acids or enzymes by thermal means alone: two parts granulated sucrose and one part water simmered for five to seven minutes will convert a modest portion to invert sugar.



or just add it at the start of the boil.


----------



## MHB (18/2/08)

Inverted sugar syrup can be easily made by adding roughly one gram of citric acid or ascorbic acid, per kilogram of sugar. Cream of tartar (one gram per kilogram) or fresh lemon juice (10 milliliters per kilogram) may also be used. The mixture is boiled for 20 minutes, and will convert enough of the sucrose to effectively prevent crystallization, without giving a noticeably sour taste. Invert sugar syrup may also be produced without the use of acids or enzymes by thermal means alone: two parts granulated sucrose and one part water simmered for five to seven minutes will convert a modest portion to invert sugar.

Maybe 10 % is enough to prevent re-crystallisation.

MHB


----------



## wessmith (18/2/08)

MHB said:


> Inverted sugar syrup can be easily made by adding roughly one gram of citric acid or ascorbic acid, per kilogram of sugar. Cream of tartar (one gram per kilogram) or fresh lemon juice (10 milliliters per kilogram) may also be used. The mixture is boiled for 20 minutes, and will convert enough of the sucrose to effectively prevent crystallization, without giving a noticeably sour taste. Invert sugar syrup may also be produced without the use of acids or enzymes by thermal means alone: two parts granulated sucrose and one part water simmered for five to seven minutes will convert a modest portion to invert sugar.
> 
> Maybe 10 % is enough to prevent re-crystallisation.
> 
> MHB



Mark, this is exactly what I have been saying for the past 5 years. Adding small amounts of acid will only invert a small amount of the sucrose. That Wikipedia article says that quite a few times. My contention was simply that you could not use this method to invert ALL the sugars, so from a brewing perspective it was all a bit pointless - better to leave the yeast to do its thing. 

Back in the Malt Craft days we found some CSR produced invert syrup in 25kg pails. It had been produced by the acid method (sulphuric actually) then neutralised with caustic soda. The amount of precipitate in the containers was terrible - we never used it! 

Funny how this topic keeps coming back every year or so.

Wes


----------



## braufrau (18/2/08)

wessmith said:


> Funny how this topic keeps coming back every year or so.



Every year? Every month! 
I mentioned it had raised its head again to HWMBO and he said "that forum's like a goldfish!".  

And the poor old myth may never be put to bed because even if we can get a measurement on who much is inverted, if its say 55% like belgian candi syrup (unlikey I know), then we can debate endlessly about whether that's significant or not.


----------



## Stuster (18/2/08)

braufrau said:


> Every year? Every month!
> I mentioned it had raised its head again to HWMBO and he said "that forum's like a goldfish!".



Another myth for the Chinese whispers thread then. "Brewing beer doesn't affect your memory."


----------



## tangent (18/2/08)

> I mentioned it had raised its head again to HWMBO and he said "that forum's like a goldfish!".



so... how long do I need to rack my beer for?


----------



## Jazman (18/2/08)

i use sugar in a belgian and dont invert it never had a problem and the beers turn out good mainly use raw sugar and nt candi sugar


----------



## dr K (18/2/08)

The point that Wes Smith made in the first place is that sucrose is "inverted" during fermentation anyway cause yaest makes some pretty handy enzymes that split sucrose (in the presence of water) to Fructose and Glucose. There are a shirtload of things happening in fermentation and this is just one (assuming you have sucrose in your fermentor).
So whats the point and where is this leading especially given that sucrose is not a major component in our beers (or is All Grain a bit like All Bran) anyway.
I have never used Candy Sugar in beer, though one day I may. I can be fairly certain that the use of CSR white sugar in a Belgian is not going to have a significant impact, in fact until one got to the point where one's "Belgian " beers were approaching the quality and complexity of Westmalle, Chimay, Rochefort etc it would have no impact whatsoever. Guess I will never buy Candy Sugar then !!!
Please for record note I say Candy not Invert so as to stop confusion.

K


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/2/08)

Back in the Malt Craft days we found some CSR produced invert syrup in 25kg pails. *It had been produced by the acid method (sulphuric actually) then neutralised with caustic soda.* The amount of precipitate in the containers was terrible - we never used it!


You should see the very large drums of that stuff at the refinery......made me look at white sugar a whole different way.....not to mention that sugar mills are filthy and sticky...but it is the nature of the beast and cant be helped


----------



## drsmurto (19/2/08)

Sucrose hydrolysis (the name for the reaciton listed in the wiki) is favoured at low pH. 1g of citric acid per kg of sugar with do bugger all. To really test this out you need access to a polarimeter since the products of 'inversion' - glucose and fructose have negative rotation compared to sucrose which has a positive rotation.

The 5 mins of google research i did suggested you need about 10mL of HCl per 20g of sucrose for complete 'inversion' in 30 minutes. Seeing as how the acid is a catalyst and hence, isnt used in the 'inversion' you are left with a very acidic sugar solution. Not what you want.

On the other hand, at low pH this 'inversion' can occur thermally in the boiling of the wort. An even lower pH is found in the fermenter and the yeast happily chew thru sucrose. 

As for wikis - they are about as accurate as the musings of a bunch of drunks......  

DrSmurto - a chemist


----------



## Stuster (19/2/08)

My good Doctor, the estimable Wes posted some excellent info on how it's done in this thread.



wessmith said:


> The teaspoon of citric acid in a kilo of sugar would probably invert around 10% of the sugar. To get to a 60% invert with acid commercially, a large amount of sulphuric acid is added and then after inversion it has to neutralised with caustic soda. All the resulting chemical compounds remain in the invert sugar. This should give you some idea of the amount of acid needed. Not for me!
> 
> You can get a very good 96% invert syrup from any commercial bakery supplier - its called Trimoline but a bit $$ though. I think the 20kg i bought years ago cost me $80. It has been produced through the invertase enzyme method.
> 
> Wes



Anyway, it'd always left it up to the yeast to do the inverting as you suggest, but good to get some concrete reasons why boiling it up on the stove to invert it is pointless. Cooking it to get colour/flavour contributions is a different matter.


----------



## Trough Lolly (19/2/08)

dr K said:


> The point that Wes Smith made in the first place is that sucrose is "inverted" during fermentation anyway cause yaest makes some pretty handy enzymes that split sucrose (in the presence of water) to Fructose and Glucose. There are a shirtload of things happening in fermentation and this is just one (assuming you have sucrose in your fermentor).
> So whats the point and where is this leading especially given that sucrose is not a major component in our beers (or is All Grain a bit like All Bran) anyway.
> I have never used Candy Sugar in beer, though one day I may. I can be fairly certain that the use of CSR white sugar in a Belgian is not going to have a significant impact, in fact until one got to the point where one's "Belgian " beers were approaching the quality and complexity of Westmalle, Chimay, Rochefort etc it would have no impact whatsoever. Guess I will never buy Candy Sugar then !!!
> Please for record note I say Candy not Invert so as to stop confusion.
> ...



Wes / Kurtz,
On a slightly different yet nonetheless sticky tack....Is the enzymatic reaction of the yeast on sucrose a possible reason why some brewing texts and yeast gurus suggest that the yeast attenuate simple sugars first and then attack other sugars, including maltose, later on during primary (and conceivably secondary) fermentation?

I've never found rigorous evidence to back this theory but if the enzyme "inversion" happens early on then that may possibly explain some of the musings on HBD during the annual FOY discussions...

Your thoughts?

Cheers,
Bro Stout


----------



## Lukes (19/2/08)

Lyles syrup is good stuff and fairly inexpensive.
Anyone else ever used it in a brew?



> *
> How is Lyle's Golden Syrup made?* Sugar syrup is acidified so that the sucrose inverts. Quite simply, the sucrose sugar molecule splits in half to give glucose and fructose sugars. This inverted syrup is blended back with the original syrup to give a partially inverted syrup. The secret of Lyle's Golden Syrup is the final blend of sucrose, glucose and fructose which allows the syrup to be so thick and velvety without crystallizing.


----------



## drsmurto (19/2/08)

Stuster said:


> My good Doctor, the estimable Wes posted some excellent info on how it's done in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it'd always left it up to the yeast to do the inverting as you suggest, but good to get some concrete reasons why boiling it up on the stove to invert it is pointless. Cooking it to get colour/flavour contributions is a different matter.



 Sorry about that, playing catch up and replied to this thread before i had caught up on all 8 pages of THAT thread....


----------



## wessmith (19/2/08)

Trough Lolly said:


> Wes / Kurtz,
> On a slightly different yet nonetheless sticky tack....Is the enzymatic reaction of the yeast on sucrose a possible reason why some brewing texts and yeast gurus suggest that the yeast attenuate simple sugars first and then attack other sugars, including maltose, later on during primary (and conceivably secondary) fermentation?
> 
> I've never found rigorous evidence to back this theory but if the enzyme "inversion" happens early on then that may possibly explain some of the musings on HBD during the annual FOY discussions...
> ...



Gidday TL, The production of invertase does occur very early on and is the reason that many professional brewers add any sugar type adjuncts after the yeast has kicked off and usually about 24 hours into the ferment. This technique is also used where a brewery is doing "back to back" brews into the same fermenter. The yeast at this point (24hrs on) has come close to finishing its growth phase and is better positioned to tackle the sugars.

Wes


----------



## tangent (19/2/08)

lyles also states on the can "partially invert syrup"


----------



## drsmurto (19/2/08)

tangent said:


> lyles also states on the can "partially invert syrup"



Now that would be fun to put into a polarimeter. 

Beer and science. I feel all warm and fuzzy now  :huh:


----------



## Trough Lolly (20/2/08)

wessmith said:


> Gidday TL, The production of invertase does occur very early on and is the reason that many professional brewers add any sugar type adjuncts after the yeast has kicked off and usually about 24 hours into the ferment. This technique is also used where a brewery is doing "back to back" brews into the same fermenter. The yeast at this point (24hrs on) has come close to finishing its growth phase and is better positioned to tackle the sugars.
> 
> Wes



Thanks Wes - I didn't make the connect at the time but it makes perfectly good sense that the yeast will get stuck in, once the adaption / growth phase has largely concluded. In the homebrew context, I suppose it's not a major problem whether the sugar adjuncts are added before pitching or one day later...

Cheers,
Rowan


----------



## braufrau (20/2/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Now that would be fun to put into a polarimeter.
> 
> Beer and science. I feel all warm and fuzzy now  :huh:




Do you have a polarimeter at work?
I've got some golden syrup in the fridge.


----------



## rich_lamb (20/2/08)

OK, now I've caught up with the ramblings on this thread  
So... whether our sucrose is partially inverted when we buy it, and maybe more inverted by the acidic/hot environment in the boil or ultimately inverted by the yeasties, and in what proportions and can we measure it and if not then who cares - 

are we really trying to figure out if Candi sugar is a ripoff?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/2/08)

Another linky

http://www.franklinbrew.org/brewinfo/candi_sugar.html


----------



## braufrau (20/2/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Another linky
> 
> http://www.franklinbrew.org/brewinfo/candi_sugar.html




yeah I followed those instructions once .. ended up with a sticky icky mess of toffee.  Now I just make a syrup and plop it into the kettle when its done.


----------

